# Solid Mission 9 ?!



## KoolMoeDee31 (13. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe hier einen Rahmen der als Solid Mission 9 verkauft wird nur hat der Verkäufer keine Idee wie alt der Rahmen ist bzw welche Modellreihe. Ich habe schon aud Solidbikes.de geguckt, doch da habe ich dieses Modell nicht gefunden. 

Meine bitte an die Dh Freaks, kennt jmd das Bj des Rahmen bzw das Modell?


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. März 2012)

KoolMoeDee31 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe hier einen Rahmen der als Solid Mission 9 verkauft wird nur hat der Verkäufer keine Idee wie alt der Rahmen ist bzw welche Modellreihe. Ich habe schon aud Solidbikes.de geguckt, doch da habe ich dieses Modell nicht gefunden.
> 
> Meine bitte an die Dh Freaks, kennt jmd das Bj des Rahmen bzw das Modell?



Sieht nach 2007 aus, auf der Seite des Herstellers sind aber alle alten Rahmen gelistet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaub´i (8. Mai 2012)

das is kein Solid Rahmen da hat wohl jemand vorne einfach nen Aufkleber draufebappt. Denn selbst das aller erste Solid das Team DH bike sah anderes aus.
Das auf dem Bild ist glaub ich ein uraltes CMP super Moto


----------

